# 4 cell AA Maglite??



## detroitdiesel (Jan 11, 2013)

I found this over the summer at a garage sale. It's a black 4 cell AA mini Mag. I can't seem to find any bulbs for it. I just called Mag customer service and they said they have never made one, that someone must have put a Mag cap on a different body. It really feels like Mag quality though right down to the smoothness of the threads.

I can post pictures after my vetting is done. 

cheers


----------



## detroitdiesel (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmmm. They ok'ed my two previous posts but I reckon they want to make sure I'm not a spam bot before they let me link my Flickr. It's all good though.


----------



## detroitdiesel (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok third attempt didn't work so here is a link to the set on my Flickr.

I give up. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632494010099/with/8370422477/


----------



## Norm (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's a couple to help you out.








​
Norm


----------



## detroitdiesel (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks. What URL did you paste? Or did you forgo the buttons all together?


----------



## Norm (Jan 11, 2013)

I used your image address between the image tags





If you hit reply with quote on my post you'll see how it's done.

Norm


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jan 12, 2013)

4 looks really cool, I have some 3AA's Mag, I know they don't make those anymore :wave:


----------



## merrimac (Jan 14, 2013)

IF YOU GO TO RARE MAGLITE PAGE 2 / ITEM #38 YOU WILL SEE MY 4AA. I ALSO CALLED MAGLITE AND THEY SAID THE SAME THING, WE NEVER MADE A 4AA. THEY WANTED 
TO SEE IT TO LOOK IT OVER, I SAID NO THANKS. I GOT MINE FROM A FRIEND THAT FOUND IT AT THE HUSTON GUN SHOW IN 1985. MINE HAS ALL THE "EARLY" MINI PARTS ,ONTARIO BEZEL AND SMALL HOLE IN TAIL CAP FOR THE SPARE BULB. TO MAKE IT WORK, I TOOK A "UK" UNDERWATER KINETICS 4AA MODULE APART TO HAVE A BULB THAT WILL WORK. I THINK MAGLITE R & D DEPARTMENT MADE THE 4AA OR SOMEONE MADE IT ON THEIR LUNCH HOUR, GOOD LUCK, MERRIMAC


----------



## KSDeputy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a new, steel grey, 3 AA led maglight in a nylon holster. I don't think it is vintage by any means, but it is too long, and not bright enough for what I need.


----------

